# San Francisco Bans Marraige



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 7, 2007)

http://tominthebox.blogspot.com/2007/09/san-francisco-bans-marriage.html

All 28 heterosexual, legally married couples still residing in San Francisco are now faced with a difficult decision. Because the city will no longer recognize their marriages, they may have to move. At the very least, they won't any longer be able to rely on their spouse's medical insurance.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 7, 2007)

> Bill Clinton, on the other hand, responded, "Wow, that sounds like a great idea to me! Whoops, was my mike on when I said that? What I really meant was that it sounds like a good idea if most of the voters in that particular area think it is a good idea. Actually, it really depends on what the word 'great' means."


----------

